# rotating live rock



## sillyzoedog (Jul 6, 2008)

wow-what would i do without you all?!?!  okay, another stupid question-do you leave the live rock alone once you place it in the tank....or at some point do you move it around to expose different areas of the rock to the light?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You should, if you've set up the rock properly, be able to leave it in place, occasionally blowing off any detritus that will inevitably collect within the crevices. There is however, some belief that the rock will eventually need to be recycled. This happens when the rock becomes so overrun with the bacterias that the rocks pores become clogged. The procedure is, to remove the rock from the display and place it in a holding bin, covered. The rock is then, basically re-cured. Excess bacterias die off and become the food for remaining bacterias. I'm not sure now all of the details about this process, but it is said to take a few months to complete.

Another issue that may arise is, rockwork that is too tightly packed, can increase the likelihood of dead zones where detritus can collect. This is often an issue that is realize after a few months and will need to be corrected.


----------



## sillyzoedog (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks, i hadn't even considered all those factors you mentioned....


----------

